# What's with all the repeats this Thursday?



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

No ball games (on the networks). All of my SPs are taking the week off.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

baseball playoffs?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Yup baseball in prime time East Coast, so West coast gets repeats.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Gives us more time to catch up with our TV.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Yup baseball in prime time East Coast, so West coast gets repeats.


Thanks! 
Not only do I get the _rain_ in Seattle, I also get the _reruns_!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Awe. Not only do I get the beautiful sunshine, I also get reruns.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

In checking Futon Critic, only about half the networks are repeats that night. ABC and NBC are new (and FOX has game 5 of the Yankees series).

I'm guessing CBS took the night off because of sweeps starting the next week.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They make only 22 shows for a season so sometimes they space them out in November and December also.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It's the last Thursday before Sweeps. Reruns in the week that starts on that night are not shocking.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

SorenTodd said:


> In checking Futon Critic, only about half the networks are repeats that night. ABC and NBC are new (and FOX has game 5 of the Yankees series).
> 
> I'm guessing CBS took the night off because of sweeps starting the next week.


Looks like they (CBS) are taking off this monday also. And I am not recording anything on Tuesday night, another night that is usually pretty busy.
Maybe I can catch up on some of the backlog of shows I have.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

TiVo Steve said:


> No ball games (on the networks). All of my SPs are taking the week off.


Is this a season pass alert?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

In a way, yes.


----------

